# Anubias nana for a 1.5 gal?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got my little tank with a short but bushy java fern, and a dwarf lilly that right now only has pretty red lilly pads at the top. I have a bb-sized gravel substrate with a UGF I'm planning on phasing out when I get my new filter in a day or two. Lightwise, I just have the standard light. So I'm about unleash a ton of newb-ish questions, sorry! 

My question is would anubis work in my tank? I'm not particularly worried about what it will do to the UGF, and I heard that you can get it to attach to rocks instead of rooting straight into the gravel. Is this right? Also, I'm guessing that my filter will probably have a fairly strong current how well it would put up with that?

I'd love to look into other plants, but the only place to get them around here is my LF/PS, and they don't have the plant tags where it's easy to read them. I'm pretty sure I've found an anubias, and I might be able to figure out what other stuff is, but I don't want to get plants that I can't figure out what they are. Anyways, thanks for any help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

From what Ive heard,anubias stays little.You can also try rotal rotundifolia,it is a stem plant and will root into the substrate.The light you have,it being such a small tank,may be ok for it.Just a few small stems would look pretty good.Is this a betta tank?If so then be sure the current doesnt affect the fish too much.The plants will do well with a current as long as its not a whirlpool,lol.A microsword would look nice too,but they spread.If you have a larger tank,it would be good to take the clippings from the little one and use them in the larger one.Ive had great results doing this.Just dont let the plants take over to the point you dont see the fish.Ive done this,and while striking,it gets old playing "Find the Fish".


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah its fine, they dont require much light either. Not to sure what u got on a 1.5 light wise.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> From what Ive heard,anubias stays little.You can also try rotal rotundifolia,it is a stem plant and will root into the substrate.The light you have,it being such a small tank,may be ok for it.Just a few small stems would look pretty good.Is this a betta tank?If so then be sure the current doesnt affect the fish too much.The plants will do well with a current as long as its not a whirlpool,lol.A microsword would look nice too,but they spread.If you have a larger tank,it would be good to take the clippings from the little one and use them in the larger one.Ive had great results doing this.Just dont let the plants take over to the point you dont see the fish.Ive done this,and while striking,it gets old playing "Find the Fish".


I've thought about getting microswords, it's one of the only other plants I can ID at my store, lol. A lawn of them might look pretty.
I think I might be able to keep the current from being too strong by putting rocks around the filter and blocking the current that way, hopefully. Thanks!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

for that substrate i think the anubias would do better IMO.


----------

